# Used sewing machine



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been looking for a used seeing machine at thrift stores. The store that I frequent has three machines right now. Two seem to be in pretty rough shape. 
Then there is a newer looking Brother machine. 
They are asking $99. There is a sticker on it that says no coupons. I assume that means they are firm on the price. 
But the machine is missing the presser foot, the foot pedal and electrical connection. 
I asked the guy working there if they had the missing pieces. He did not know but took my name and number. Someone is going to call me tomorrow. 
I am thinking I would need to spend at least $10 for a new presser foot and screw. A foot pedal and cord could be as much as $50. 
I wish I would have written down the model number so I could get more information on the machine. 
I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on this. Should I pass and keep looking ?


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Pass. You can get a new one for that price. Try ebay.


----------



## valpal (Apr 3, 2014)

Keep looking! Good luck in your search! I have bought sewing machine complete in cabinet with all attachment on line thru Kijiji for $50!


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

I think I would get the model number and age on the machine as Brother machines are usually high quality and can run in the high hundreds to buy new...usually the parts are not that expensive for them...also check to make sure the presser foot is the screw on type because brother has the quick change snap on feet on most of their machines for household use...once I checked on what the parts will cost and what it would cost me to pick up that same machine elsewhere then I would decide whether or not the savings would be enough for me to want to purchase that one...


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd also pass. It's not a deal if all the parts aren't included.

Elle


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Jpacquin said:


> I have been looking for a used seeing machine at thrift stores. The store that I frequent has three machines right now. Two seem to be in pretty rough shape.
> Then there is a newer looking Brother machine.
> They are asking $99. There is a sticker on it that says no coupons. I assume that means they are firm on the price.
> But the machine is missing the presser foot, the foot pedal and electrical connection.
> ...


You can get a brand new Singer or White or Brother for around $100 when they go on sale.


----------



## Penny W (Mar 13, 2014)

I agree, pass. The missing parts if they could even be found might cost more than $99. Another option is a used machine from a sewing machine store. Those machines are normally cleaned and tuned up to run perfectly.

Penny


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't bother with that one. You can get a nice new machine, pretty fancy, for a $130 to $150. I hate to tell you but I think the presser foot would be more like $15 to $20. And I don't trust a used machine in a thrift shop. I suspect it may not be working properly and of course you can't try it unless they find the parts. If they do, take thread and material over and try it out.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

:thumbup: I agree. Just last week I saw a nearly new older brother machine at Salvation Army store. I almost bought it to refurbish and sell online! You might try the sewing machine stores in your area to check out their trade-ins. They always have machines of all types for reasonable prices.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Don't buy from a Thrift store without all the parts attached because they might find them but the likelihood of that happening is about 1% or less. Walmart has some nice machines for $79.00 on sale. Check them out. My sister just bought one and she has a very high dollar embroidery machine and a Brother that is nice but was too heavy. I don't sew but she can make her sewing machines dance all over that material! Keep looking.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Don't buy from a Thrift store without all the parts attached because they might find them but the likelihood of that happening is about 1% or less. Walmart has some nice machines for $79.00 on sale. Check them out. My sister just bought one and she has a very high dollar embroidery machine and a Brother that is nice but was too heavy. I don't sew but she can make her sewing machines dance all over that material! Keep looking.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

I would not buy it if it is not complete.
You can buy a new machine for that price. Place an ad somewhere for one and see what happens or try ebay.
Good Luck with your search.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Jpacquin said:


> I have been looking for a used seeing machine at thrift stores. The store that I frequent has three machines right now. Two seem to be in pretty rough shape.
> Then there is a newer looking Brother machine.
> They are asking $99. There is a sticker on it that says no coupons. I assume that means they are firm on the price.
> But the machine is missing the presser foot, the foot pedal and electrical connection.
> ...


While my good machine was back at the manufacturers, I bought a little Singer at JoAnns, $129. I leave it at our community room for sewing on Thursdays. It is a dandy for the price, not fancy but a little work horse. I think it was regular $259. You can also get a $99 one, new, but we have used them to extinction,and did not take long. Cheaper to buy a little machine than have them cleaned anymore, $115 here. Finally the dealer gave me a brand new machine as manufacturer never did get mine working. I paid $1200 on sale and he gave me the next step up, a $2500 machine. I was still out $80 for the shipping, but new machine is great. Some pedals can cost as much as $200 depending on the type of machine. You could try the home ec dept.at the schools , sometimes they are selling second hand to replace for students and they really have not been over worked. Good luck!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Walk on by.... There are better deals to be had with just a little looking and patience.,


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Missing pieces may mean it has not been looked after.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Try ebay.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I would go to yard sales and look there for a sewing maching either way you won't get a guarantee so why spend all that cash..


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

You can buy a new machine for that with a warranty and user manual.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't sew any more, but if pieces are missing I wouldn't think it is worth much with have to spend more for the replacement pieces.
A friend just both a machine in Wal-Mart for around $99.

I would shop around, and find a new machine for that price.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Not a good deal!..Do not buy a machine that doesn't have the cord/foot pedal..or missing parts....It is not worth the aggravation of trying to find one that fits the machine or the cost to buy the parts...Look on Craigslist....I am seeing many listings for sewing machines there....new and old....


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Would also buy a new one.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

If all the necessary parts are not there I would pass. Some feet are pretty pricy . Might be difficult to get the parts you need. You can get a new machine for just a little more money. Suggest you do not purchase at a box store, because they do not provide assistance.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Definitely pass on that - you can find wonderful portable Singer machines at Walmart for just a few dollars more - with all those missing parts, you will spend a fortune buying replacement parts. Personally, I would go for a new one


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I was going to say what Clickers did. You don't want a machine that's been misused. But I wouldn't buy any of the new cheap ones as they don't last. My dealer always has good older machines that they will stand behind. I'd try a good dealer.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Also, you could contact your local sewing machine repair person for a used machine. They take trade ins like cars. Then resell them. That's where I got mine and they will also back up their machines. Good Luck


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I bought a brand new one, still in box, on Kijiji for 80$! It was an Europro. Keep looking!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Jpacquin said:


> I have been looking for a used seeing machine at thrift stores. The store that I frequent has three machines right now. Two seem to be in pretty rough shape.
> Then there is a newer looking Brother machine.
> They are asking $99. There is a sticker on it that says no coupons. I assume that means they are firm on the price.
> But the machine is missing the presser foot, the foot pedal and electrical connection.
> ...


In November my 40 year-old machine blew out some gears & it would have cost almost $300 to repair it. I went to Amazon & got a brand new quilting Brother for less than $150. I donated my old one to be used as parts in Mexico & have enjoyed all the different stitches on my new one. I've made 2 baby quilts, a few quilted bags, & am working on other projects. A used one for that price, with all the missing parts seems high. My new one also came with 5 different pressure feet, including a quilting one.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

I would go to a dealer and buy a new or used machine. If you bought the one you are looking at , you will have to have it serviced, IF you could even find the missing pieces and that will cost you at least $100. Joanne's and Walmart do have less expensive machines. t really depends on what you will be sewing /what machine you need. Good luck. I decided on a Baby Lock and am very pleased. It was more expensive, but I believe it was worth it.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Have you put your name to pawn shops ? A friend bought a very nice machine there for almost nothing. 
The local 2nd hand stores here get machines in and out regularly and I have looked, but never bought one there. 
Sometimes on Craigslist one might find one or in your local paper. 
Some dealers have machines for cheap (I saw an older Bernina at one for under 90.00)

Just some suggestions


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

If it is a nice machine and you really wanted it, I would get the model number and contact Brother directly to find out about the missing parts. If they were reasonable and I still wanted the machine, I would buy it, but I would take it straight away to the best repair shop in town and have it completely looked over and serviced. I love my Brother. Got it at Wally World and paid $149 for it, 7 years ago.


----------



## plbostain (Feb 11, 2011)

Ive bought some at yard sales and some belts,etc. have dried out-not a good deal if you have to replace so much!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Just go to Wal mart and buy a brand new one for 150 and be sured it works fine.And everythings their.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

You could try Craigslist but I would suggest you research the prices

http://hiltonhead.craigslist.org/search/?sort=rel&areaID=353&subAreaID=&query=sewing+machine&catAbb=sss


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Another place to look is HSN.com - Home Shopping Network.
Many times you can get free shipping and you ALWAYS get 30 days to try it at home.
You could even go a bit above your budget if there's a machine with an easy pay option; say a very nice machine is $400 and the easy pay option is three payments of $133 a month. You pay $133 a month for three months and get a great machine.
Take a look, it might be worth the time.

Elle 

After posting, I was so excited about the idea that I looked. Here's the link...http://www.hsn.com/shop/sewing-machine-and-accessories/ct0053?rid=555&query=sewing%20machine&isSuggested=False&


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I bought a Brother at Walmart a couple of years ago, on sale for $120. Forty some stitches, and other than being a little noisy, works like a charm.
If the one you are looking at has parts missing, it probably hasn't been properly cared for and you could run into other problems. The price for a used machine seems a little high to me.
And as others have written, check out places that sell sewing machines. They refurbish trade-ins and guarantee them. I bought a used Singer serger ten years ago for less than half the price of a new one and it's still going strong.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I too say pass. Garage sales are coming up soon. Walmart sells them for around 99.00 too.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Pass. I just bought a brand new Brother for my Granddaughter for $79,00 It has everything she needs to start sewing!


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

If you have a Costco card, they have 2 brand new Brother sewing machines, one is about $100 and the other about $120 -- both do embroidery, too.

And, with Costco, if you have a problem, you can return it up to one year from purchase.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Bebekka said:


> If you have a Costco card, they have 2 brand new Brother sewing machines, one is about $100 and the other about $120 -- both do embroidery, too.
> 
> And, with Costco, if you have a problem, you can return it up to one year from purchase.


GOOD POINT! Thrift stores don't usually take returns. You are stuck with what you buy.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

You can buy a good, working machine with all the parts from Craigslist, try before you buy, or buy new! This site has great deals, sometimes they "re-certify" a machine and sell it for $90. I buy many things from them and they have great customer service.

http://www.wawak.com/products/category.cfm/cid/1563/Sewing-Machines/


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

You can also go to an "official" sewing machine store, they usually sell vacuums, too, and buy a refurbished one for a good price and not get stuck with a lemon.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

you need to pass on it. nothing worse the frustrating sewing machine


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, & if the book is not with it could coat $20.00 as one I ordered from the Co who made a cabinet sewing machine that a friend gave me as she had lost the book. You need a book for each machine in order to keep it running well as there is lots of info in those books.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I notice what I have to say has already been said but I will add my two cents worth anyway. Run, don't walk away from that machine. You have no way to testing it with all the missing parts. I was given my MIL's machine at her death and it was missing the foot pedal.. It was very expensive to replace. You are looking at maybe $200 total.
For that amount, I would go to WalMart and get a new machine. I saw several last time I looked. Also you can frequently get used machines at a sewing machine store.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

look in your local paper you can get a nice used one for very little money... look at estate sales they often are getting rid of older machines. 
I was lucky and picked up a nice heavy duty machine at a Salvation Army many years ago... that was luck and it doesn't come around all that often... oh and I only paid $1.00 for it.. I thought if it didn't work it would look nice in my sewing room  it worked and almost 15 years later I have only needed it serviced once.. cost me $40.00 so it is now my $41.00 machine !!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, & if the book is not with it could coat $20.00 as one I ordered from the Co who made a cabinet sewing machine that a friend gave me as she had lost the book. You need a book for each machine in order to keep it running well as there is lots of info in those books.


Many user manuals are on-line now. I contacted Singer with the serial # for my grandmother's machine & they told me where to find it. I learned her Singer was made Nov, 1948! I downloaded it & saved it to my desktop.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Why don't you try going to Costco and buy the Brother sewing machine they sell there for about $49.95 and it's brand new. It has many stitches, it's easy to use and I take mine to all my classes because it's lightweight.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Ellemck said:


> Another place to look is HSN.com - Home Shopping Network.
> Many times you can get free shipping and you ALWAYS get 30 days to try it at home.
> You could even go a bit above your budget if there's a machine with an easy pay option; say a very nice machine is $400 and the easy pay option is three payments of $133 a month. You pay $133 a month for three months and get a great machine.
> Take a look, it might be worth the time.
> ...


Same hoes for QVC. I've bought lots of things on their payment plan, called Easy Pay. You get the item immediately & have 2-6 months to pay it off. The # of months depends on what they offer at the time.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

PASS PASS PASS!!!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Pass


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

You can get a new Janome from Hancock Fabrics.com for about $100.00. People throw things out for a reason. Unless you are a good mechanic, forget used machines. If you feel you must have a used machine, get it from a dealer who will give you a waranty on it. A reconditioned Bernina is probably worth the risk. I don't know about other brands.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

You can get a new Janome from Hancock Fabrics.com for about $100.00. People throw things out for a reason. Unless you are a good mechanic, forget used machines. If you feel you must have a used machine, get it from a dealer who will give you a waranty on it. A reconditioned Bernina is probably worth the risk. I don't know about other brands.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Some Thrift stores are a business for Profit. I suspect that is the type of store you found the machine in. I have bought used sewing machines at The Goodwill, Salvation Army and Desseret Thrift stores for 15 to 20 dollars. About 2-3 years ago I bought a New Home for $4.00 at a Veteran's Thrift store. It works like a champ. I also bought a Singer about that time for $3.00 at a yard sale. My DGD calls me a sewing machine magnet. I can't resist a bargain sewing machine when I see one. I bought a Brother at Desseret for $15.00. It was a digital machine but the language was Spanish so when my DS who goes to Mexico with a Church Group asked me for a sewing machine to take to an Orphanage down there I sent the Brother with him. One of the ladies who helps take care of the children had asked him for a machine so she could sew for them. Craigslist is also a good place to look for sewing machines. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

I agree. Walmart has a nice line of sewing machines, and they seem to have a good return policy, in case you find one that is not a good fit.
Happy sewing!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Cimmanon said:


> Pass. You can get a new one for that price. Try ebay.


I agree! You can get a very serviceable Brother sewing machine...all new with everything included...for that price.


----------



## Sully (Oct 27, 2011)

chances are that if the thrift shop gets it ... it's because it hasn't been used in a long time which means it should be serviced, oiled etc. .. and that's not cheap. I'd pass.


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

Yes pass. I purchased a machine from HSN---free shipping and 6 easy payments of $40.00 a month. In Jan. I was in Wall-Mart and on their sale shelf was a nice Brother marked down from 110.00 to $40.00. If there is no hurry keep an eye out for sales.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Grannie Sandy said:


> You can get a new Janome from Hancock Fabrics.com for about $100.00. People throw things out for a reason. Unless you are a good mechanic, forget used machines. If you feel you must have a used machine, get it from a dealer who will give you a waranty on it. A reconditioned Bernina is probably worth the risk. I don't know about other brands.


I received a Hancock Fabrics ad in today's paper and sewing machines are on sale.
http://www.ecndigitaledition.com/magazine.aspx?eid=2438
Page 6


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

Don't buy at a thrift shop -when you can get a brand new at Walmart for the same price.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Look in your area for a store that dose machine repair and sells used machines. They will be in good repair. If you don't then look for ads on Craigslist. I sold two that way. Make sure you take fabric and try out the machines to make sure they are working the way you want them two. Best of luck.


----------



## Rob's Sally (Jun 25, 2013)

Check out Walmart. They have new machines for under $100 with all the parts. Sometimes they have machines on clearance. I bought a new Singer for $130. It was one with 30 stitches. I love it.


----------



## jrslily (Jan 31, 2011)

Look on Amazon.com or at your local JoAnn store. You may be able to find a nice little machine NEW for what you would have to spend on this one. It is amazing how inexpensive a nice little machine is these days. I hope you find something just right for you.


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

check out freecycle. I have passed on several sewing machines and a serger to loving new homes....


----------



## Niele da Kine (May 1, 2013)

What sort of sewing machine are you looking for? If it is just a basic machine, then one of the inexpensive ones will do fine. If you are looking to do a lot of sewing, then a mid-range might be better. 

Usually at garage sales and thrift shops, you can find older machines still in perfect condition for not a whole lot of money. An older but much more expensive sewing machine in good condition is usually a better choice than a new inexpensive machine. Better materials and construction and a less expensive price, what's not to like?

A used sewing machine should have all of the parts, it should be in good condition or at worst some very minor repair. If the machine looks clean and tidy, more than likely it will be in good condition, but not always. 

Another option is to ask your local sewing or quilting group if any of them have an older machine they want to sell.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Have you checked your local Craigslist? I got some good vintage Singers that needed very little cleanup and run well, from my local Craigslist. Paid $25 for some and $75 for others. Check in your area and see. Also, you can pick up-- no shipping. Most sellers don't know how to pack up a sewing machine for shipping anyway. Good luck.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Do Not Buy It. I have a wonderful machine I use all the time paid 109.00 on amazon. It's a work horse I just started quilting and use it every day with no problems.


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been checking Craigslist. But usually only find a lot of antique sewing machines or super expensive machines. 

No one from the thrift store ever called me about the machine. 
I could not believe the price that they were charging. Especially if it was missing the vital parts.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

People in thrift shops rarely know the value of used machines. They just shoot for the moon...

Remember those antique sewing machines were built to last forever. One of those, still in good working condition, may be perfect for you. The 1950s was a golden era for Singer....


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I have an old Raymond treadle machine that still works the date on the plate (barely able to read it) made in 1887 :shock: Guelph Ontario Canada


----------



## Niele da Kine (May 1, 2013)

Yup, got a White treadle from '85 or so and it's still going strong. That's 1885, I guess it's been awhile since then, gotta do more than use just the last two digits. White made the wood cabinets as well as the machine heads so there are nifty articulating cabinet parts. It sews a wonderful straight seam. There are also a lot of attachments that do strange and wonderful things to the fabric before the machine sews it. Instead of doing fancy stitches, they did fancy fabric folding and smushing before it got under the needle. So, if you get an old enough machine, maybe you'll get a box of nifty attachments, too.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Jpacquin, 
Have you found a machine, yet?

Elle


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

I do sew for living for many years .
It is not worth it ...You will find another one at this price in working condition.
Love


----------

